
Pure CSS Francine - jacquesm
https://github.com/cyanharlow/purecss-francine
======
ohiovr
Following the link on my Kindle Fire HD 10, looks just like the picture. The
nose took extra time to show up though :D

~~~
jacquesm
It was already on the homepage under a different title (this is the one that I
spotted in my twitter feed).

Pretty neat, along the lines of those people that would make pixel-by-pixel
art without ever using a brush.

